
New AT&T “unlimited” plan has no mobile hotspot and costs $100 a month - bogdanpozderca
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/new-att-unlimited-plan-has-no-mobile-hotspot-and-costs-100-a-month/
======
bogdanpozderca
Is AT&T not trying to be competitive with Verizon? I see incentive to keep
people from switching to Verizon. Even T-mobile is trying to be competitive by
changing their One plan.

